

Qik is now Skype is now Microsoft. Where can we broadcast #copwatch video? - jerrya

Qik sent out an email tonight, due to their purchase by Skype, use of Qik is now governed by Skype/Microsoft terms.&#60;p&#62;Qik was pretty cool, Skype we are now aware has been downgraded to pure evil.&#60;p&#62;The killer feature of Qik for me, was its simple and instantaneous internet broadcasting. Start recording, hit public, and you're broadcasting live on the net.  And it was a service easy to use and targeting the consumer who wants to use it occasionally.&#60;p&#62;"Officer, I am not recording you, I am broadcasting you, would you like the URL?"&#60;p&#62;Tweet your Qik broadcast with #copwatch or #tsawatch.  I thought Qik could serve a vital role in protecting democracy.  And cynical as I might be, I think it still will.  But maybe not.&#60;p&#62;What other instant internet broadcasting services are there?
======
kefs
Ustream <https://market.android.com/details?id=tv.ustream.ustream>

------
Uhhrrr
justin.tv - the delay between recording on my phone and watching on the
desktop is about 30s for me.

